# Auger is out of control



## Williams Williams (Apr 30, 2020)

I follow this site religiously, but very seldom post. I have a 1250 that is running like a top, and a HT23 that is also running fine, BUT...the 23's snow caster is always turning, which is, to say the least, quite dangerous. It doesn't seem to matter if I engage the auger or not. It spins, (and actually clears the snow perfectly), all the time. I'm not mechanically talented, but I'd really like to be able to disengage the darned thing before I accidently grind up my cat. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ericforster (6 d ago)

Sounds like you should look at your clutch/tensioner and adjust it so that the auger stops when disengaged.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Williams Williams. You do have a situation that could turn nasty! eric has some good advise there.


----------



## Williams Williams (Apr 30, 2020)

ericforster said:


> Sounds like you should look at your clutch/tensioner and adjust it so that the auger stops when disengaged.





ericforster said:


> Sounds like you should look at your clutch/tensioner and adjust it so that the auger stops when disengaged.


Thank you. It sounds like a job for someone that knows what they are doing. Not me!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You may want to locate your snowcaster serial number and do a search for a manual or two.


----------



## ericforster (6 d ago)

Your clutch for your auger is most likely just a pulley. If You can't adjust the temperature to release the auger then you might need a new belt because the belt is too tight.


----------



## Williams Williams (Apr 30, 2020)

ericforster said:


> Your clutch for your auger is most likely just a pulley. If You can't adjust the temperature to release the auger then you might need a new belt because the belt is too tight.


The guy that I bought the HT23 from had put new belts on it. I've also thought that the belt might be too short. The auger runs off a sprocket that is powered via the tractor's front PTO, btw. I can't see any obvious way to adjust the tension.


----------



## ericforster (6 d ago)

If you engage th blower by pulling a lever, that lever is connected to a tensioner pulley. This is what you need to adjust to be able to stop the auger when disengaged. Just becaise the po replaced the belts doesn't mean it's correct. If you get a belt thats 1 inch longer, it may wprk better. You need to look at the belt tension when disengaged and see if you can adjust ot so that the auger stops when disengaged and if not, get a slightly longer belt


----------

